
Can Lord of the Flies Help Bridge the Gap Between Math and English? - dedif
https://medium.com/bright/can-lord-of-the-flies-help-bridge-the-gap-between-math-and-english-b195ef962253
======
hugh4
While it sounds like a whole lot of fun, I'm not sure it would teach much
about English or mathematics.

~~~
dedif
I think the whole point is to make a certain subject more accessible and fun
for students who are more "attracted" to different topics. May be there is an
inner engineer in some english major students and vice versa.

